# 1971 Lemans Build sheet



## 71pontiacHP (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi All,
I recently began to replace the carpet in my 1971 Lemans and found the original build sheet in my car. Does this add value to my car along with the PHS? How exactly do you decode the build sheet because some things on the PHS dont match up exactly with the build sheet?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

71pontiacHP said:


> Hi All,
> I recently began to replace the carpet in my 1971 Lemans and found the original build sheet in my car. Does this add value to my car along with the PHS? How exactly do you decode the build sheet because some things on the PHS dont match up exactly with the build sheet?


I would think the build sheet would be more complete than the PHS. What doesn't match ?


----------

